# Modifier et ouvrir .mdb sur mac



## tsouch (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un fichier access sous office windows, mais je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir sur mac, je n'ai pas trouvé un logiciel capable de le faire et encore moins de le modifier! 
Or cela me serait très utile pour mon travail. 
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider s'il vous plait?
Merci d'avance


----------



## marctiger (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue. 

Smultron peut-être ?


----------



## tsouch (27 Octobre 2011)

Merci, mais cela ne marche pas.
Je n'avais pas précisé il s'agit d'un .mdb! 
J'espère que quelqu'un va pouvoir m'aider.
Merci


----------

